# why is there no para ord forum?



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

guys what can you say about the para ord guns? how was the review of it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are way too many 1911 maufacturers out there to give a forum to each and every one of them (over a dozen, easily) - hence, just the general 1911 area. Feel free to start any thread U would like about them in the 1911 area.

(Also, I moved this out of the 1911 photo gallery into the general 1911 area - since U are not posting photos)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As for paraordinance themselves - I have never owned one, but my eye was caught by one recently. I researched them a bit on other forums.

They are a Canadian company. I've read that their frames are cast, not forged. I've also read quite a fw complaints about the company, and somewhat poor customer service - none of this is from personal experience, mind you. But... I don't know if I would buy one.


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Para-Ord*

Yeah, I have accidently on purpose bought a few, but I won't make that mistake again. In fact Para is one of a very few brands that I won't stock in my gun shop, primarily due to my past experience with them. If you want a double stack gun, get something else. Sure they "pioneered" all that great stuff, hey Colt pioneered the 1911. My main gripe with Para at this moment is they are way overpriced. Probably spend most of the profits on advertising too.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have a Para 12 LDA and a Para P14. The P12 has been flawless and the P14, I traded for this year, is very reliable. I am still trying to get accuracy out of the P14 that is a Para frame with a US Govt replacement slide and GI barrel. I am sure if the P14 was bought complete from Para it would be fine. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

billdeserthills said:


> In fact Para is one of a very few brands that I won't stock in my gun shop,


Ya know... outside of a gunshow, they are kinda hard to find in my area. And, even then, at gunshows, there is typically only 1 vendor that carries their brand....


----------

